# HOW CLEAN must a concrete floor be before laying tile?



## tripower (Nov 16, 2006)

Just HOW CLEAN does a concrete floor need to BEFORE laying tile? I have various cleaners and finally TSP to clean my concrete floor and yet when roll over the floor with a damp white cloth, the cloth is still a tan color when I finish wiping the floor.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Ceramic or vinyl tile?


----------



## JazMan (Feb 17, 2007)

"Tile" always means ceramic or porcelain on the forums. Vinyl tile is "vinyl", "linoleum" is usually not really linoleum, but "sheet vinyl". Of course some of the ppl asking don't know that.

You're always going to wipe dust off of concrete, that's normal. Normally several sweepings is good enough. If it's real dirty a mild detergent is OK, but you need to be able to rinse well. Does the floor absorb water when you place a small amount on the slab? 

Is this indoors, out? An unfinished basement with floor drains in the area? 

Jaz


----------



## tripower (Nov 16, 2006)

rusty baker said:


> Ceramic or vinyl tile?



Ceramic.


----------



## tripower (Nov 16, 2006)

JazMan said:


> You're always going to wipe dust off of concrete, that's normal. Normally several sweepings is good enough. If it's real dirty a mild detergent is OK, but you need to be able to rinse well. Does the floor absorb water when you place a small amount on the slab?
> 
> Is this indoors, out? An unfinished basement with floor drains in the area?



It is a basement area, no drains. How do I test if the water drains thru the concrete?


----------



## JazMan (Feb 17, 2007)

The drain q was to see if you could rinse with a hose. 

Place a capful of water on various spots of the floor to see if it sucks in or beads. 

What are you plans for type of thin set, addressing cracks, expansion joints in the old floor and for the installation, floor flatness? 

Jaz


----------

